# Another SV tongue...smoked



## atomicsmoke (Jan 23, 2020)

SV at 160 for 24h. Took one out (there were two) - couldnt peel. Back in the bag for another 12h. Skin came right off.








Then in the smoker for 8h (cold smoke).


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 23, 2020)

Interesting.... I was thinking and in fact am planning on cooking beef tongue using SV method. Never done this before but would cook it for 6-7 hours based on thickness. So, 24+12=36 hours is time to cook a beef tongue? Wow, That's long... but based on  your experience the skin comes off easily after 36 hours. Good to know and thank you for sharing. How did you smoke it? Before SV or after? How long and at what temperature?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 23, 2020)

Excellent! Lengua taco time!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 23, 2020)

pushok2018 said:


> Interesting.... I was thinking and in fact am planning on cooking beef tongue using SV method. Never done this before but would cook it for 6-7 hours based on thickness. So, 24+12=36 hours is time to cook a beef tongue? Wow, That's long... but based on  your experience the skin comes off easily after 36 hours. Good to know and thank you for sharing. How did you smoke it? Before SV or after? How long and at what temperature?


I also did 48hbefore. I thought it was overkill....not really.


Cold smoked after SV.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 23, 2020)

atomicsmoke said:


> Cold smoked after SV.


Thanks for your reply. Any chance you can tell me how long did you cold smoked it? I would imagine... not longer then 3 hours? Maybe 2?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 23, 2020)

8 hours


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 23, 2020)

Wow! OK...  Thank you, Sir!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 23, 2020)

In case is not clear from my posts: we eat it as a cold cut.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 23, 2020)

atomicsmoke said:


> In case is not clear from my posts: we eat it as a cold cut.


I do also, dipping in Chinese hot mustard and toasted sesame seeds....


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 23, 2020)

Well now.  I have  a SV and a few tounges in the freezer.  Gonna try this.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2020)

Boy I haven't had beef tongue in a long time, but I sure loved it as a cold cut between a couple of slices of good rye bread!
Al


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 25, 2020)

Forgot to give my review: very tender, yet still holds shape, very mild taste; muted smoke flavour. It's great.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 25, 2020)

That has to be Awesome!!
Like Al, it's been a long time, but the way you made it sounds Great, and I could easily put it in Rye Bread & Hit it with Hot Mustard!!
Nice Job Atomic!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 29, 2020)

AS, Looks delicious!


----------

